# 2xwc with ei dosing



## langer! (26 Oct 2014)

Hi, started a thread a weeks or so ago and got some really helpful replies, I've decided to start another one for some more specific replies. I currently have discus and don't really like the 1x50% wc a week as I'm a bit paranoid, if I were to increase the water changes to twice a week, on a wed @25% and Sunday @50% what would I need to do to adapt the ei dosing scheme, or would keeping with my usual dosing be fine? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Oct 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bi-weekly-water-changes-and-ei.21875/#post-223809

Cheers,


----------



## langer! (26 Oct 2014)

Hi, read up on some of that, was really useful. I was just wondering if I've I've got the right end of the stick now? 
On Sundays I currently dose macro, then micro on Monday and alternate until sat which is  a rest day. 

Changing to my wc listed above starting on Sunday the day if the large wc, I would dose 45ml of macro, 
then 45ml of micro on mon.
Tues would be 45ml of macro
wed would be a 25% wc but still dose the same amount of micro  @45ml as this would be considered a "Sunday"
Thurs macro
Friday micro 
(This is where im confused) do I still treat sat as a rest day? Or dose macro again as this would be seen as a Wednesday again because of the mid week wc?

Thanks for the help so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Oct 2014)

AS I mentioned in the thread I linked to, if you change the water on Wednesday then dose macro exactly as you would on Sunday. Wednesday becomes Sunday. It's really very simple. Do as you please on Saturday. See how it goes. If you rest on a Saturday and if you then see some kind of deficiency then dose on Saturdays or increase the amounts that you dose on the other days. This is really not something to worry about. The big picture is that there should always some high level of nutrients in the water, but whether it's slightly less than if you were only doing a 1X per week water change doesn't really matter.

Cheers,


----------



## Vivian Andrew (27 Oct 2014)

If you really feel that way then you can switch to PPS-PRO dosing method where you can do water changes twice a month below is the link about pps-pro dosing method

https://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro

http://blog.greenleafaquariums.com/2013/02/28/our-new-pps-pro-fertilizer-pack-just-mix-dose/


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Oct 2014)

You can use whatever you want, as long as the plants don't starve. I see no reason to change what the OP is dosing. "PPS-PRO" is just another ripoff of PMDD and EI and was renamed/reinvented from the original scheme "PPS" when it was discovered that PPS was severely flawed.

PPS required it's acolytes to measure water column nutrients feverishly and to follow some bonehead schedule of nutrient concentration values (ppm) from a spreadsheet. It was an exercise in absurdity.
It required that you keep the measured nutrient ions between some minima and maxima concentration levels. Since no hobby grade nutrient test kit is accurate or consistent, users of the scheme suffered one Perpetual malady after another, while others, randomly reported success. It turned out that the ones who couldn't be bothered to measure and just dumped the nutrients into the water, or, those who lived in agricultural zones or otherwise had tap water high in nutrient runoff, were the ones having the most success.

In my post I go into further details regarding the limitations of the original PPS:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/pps-pro-and-high-nitrates-in-tap-water.27332/

Now, looking at the propaganda in that recent link you provided, I see they specifically state:
*"Testing:* We do not test for water parameters on settled aquariums. There is no need when levels become consistent.."

And, of course, for over a decade, EI users have known that you've never needed to test.

So I don't see how this "new" revision of the dosing scheme is any different than PMDD or EI. They are using exactly the same ingredients as PMDD/EI but the quantities are different. So why bother? EI allows you to dose different quantities any time you want. Why market something that is already available to you and then call it something different? Where is there an advantage to the hobbyist?

Cheers,


----------



## Vivian Andrew (27 Oct 2014)

I thought PPS-pro dosing is a new method giving required nutrient quantity for the tank, so it doesn't require much water changes coz of not forming nutrient build up. So you say this method doesn't provide required nutrient to the plant.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Oct 2014)

What I'm saying is that there is nothing new about dosing NPK and traces. What  amounts are put into the tank is not as relevant as the fact that you are injecting CO2. The increased metabolism caused by CO2 increases the organic waste output of the plants, therefore you should always do water changes, and the extent of water changes depends on the amount of CO2 primarily.

You should not care about nutrient buildup. As I explain in the post that I linked to, there is no penalty for nutrient build up but there is a massive penalty for organic waste buildup caused by CO2 because that results in pollution, which results in loss of Oxygen. Again, the people who advocate control of nutrient buildup are operating under a flawed concept because nutrient buildup is NOT why water changes are required.

Cheers,


----------



## Vivian Andrew (27 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the input will keep that in mind


----------

